# Schwinn seat



## Boris (Oct 7, 2011)

Any suggestions on how I can safely clean this seat and maybe even give it a little lustre?


----------



## jpromo (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had good luck using pumice hand cleaner and working it out with your hands. Your fingers work to clean in all the faux stitches too.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 7, 2011)

Never tried pumice hand cleaner but sounds like a winner.

I use a toothbrush and spray kitchen cleaner, the kind with bleach. Does a great job of getting into the faux leather texture.

THEN, I mask off the seat and respray the white section with vinyl upholstery spray paint coating (available at the auto parts store)


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll experiment with both of your suggestions, Thank you. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but wouldn't the bleach in the kitchen cleaner remove the existing color? What brand of cleaner do you use? Oh yeah the grips are pliable, but dull, what can I use to bring them back to life?


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't find that there's any loss of color in the seat surface. The material is rubber with the color molded into it, rather than just being a top coat. The white, on the other hand, was painted on by the factory.


----------

